# Does anyone know of some companies that offer direct to garment printing?



## hclement1056 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi all, 

It seems that not many people actually use the flexi jet. Does anyone know of any companies that offer the direct to garment service if I send them shirts?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Where are you located? I know some who do this.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know of any companies that offer the direct to garment service if I send them shirts?


There are also a few members here at the forums that own DTG machines that can do printing for you. You would need to place a Service Request post in our classifieds area so they could contact you directly.


----------

